# Green River Guide Trip



## EricwHill (12 mo ago)

I am going to book my first Green River guide trip. Please suggest me the right guide. Anyone have any experience with these; Spinner Fall, Old Moe, Troutbum2. Please share your experience.


----------



## searlest (Jan 20, 2008)

following


----------



## searlest (Jan 20, 2008)

Have had this guy saved in my phone for awhile heard of him from a pod cast On the fly ontheflyutah.com


----------

